# Values or Viritue



## RamistThomist (Nov 3, 2007)

Why is it that the ancients often spoke of "virtue" whereas recent thinkers speak of "values?" Is that clear enough?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 3, 2007)

"Virtue" implies objective realities which are universally prized; "values" speak of individually determined and subjective goods which differ from person to person. It has been a LONG time since our society even pretended that virtue was worthy of something to be aspired to and maintained.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 4, 2007)

Besides, if you talk about virtue nowadays, people just snicker. It gets tiring and most people give up.


----------

